# Advice for Pyr about to have puppies



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Our Great Pyrenees is expecting in about a week. I have a whelping bed set up for her in our barn. I have a gate across the area so that we will be able to keep our other two dogs from getting in once she has the puppies. But I am wondering if I should start locking her in there at night. We have 51 acres and she is the main runner when predators are afoot. I am just concerned about her running around so much so close to her delivery time. Anyone with thoughts on whether it would be good to limit her activity at night?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't own a Pyrenees; however, I do own a Karakachan, a different breed of LGDs. If she were mine and she close to delivery, I'ld lock her in at night...even during the day. Being your "main runner when predators are afoot", she would most likely put her charges in front of her own personal needs; and being close to giving birth, that is not good. Also, since you have other dogs that can take care of your stock, you can pamper her abit at such a time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with Motdaugrnds. A working dog will often put work ahead of motherhood. Make sure she has fresh water every day.


----------

